# New Novel featuring anthro wolves



## FieroWolf (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello,
I hope you all don't mind that I'm posting this here. However, I thought this community might be interested in a YA fantasy novel I've created. It's called Lahkia | Heir of Darkness. The main species /characters in the book are anthropomorphic wolves. As far as what the book is about:

               "Mateless. Dead. The Heir of Darkness was supposed to be a thing of the past, a dark stain on Lahkia's otherwise peaceful history. Now, 200 years later, young Azura is eavesdropping on a meeting among Lahkia's leaders and she's hearing some strange things. Someone who calls himself the Heir of Darkness exists, and he's leading creatures called Saghki. Whoever he is, whatever Saghki are, they are demanding that Lahkia turn over 500 children per territory--or face their destruction. The only thing that stands in his way is /her/."


There's a Facebook page if you're interested and would like to stay updated. It's set to be released via Amazon on April 4th!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 24, 2015)

So, the Daedric Prince(ss) of Dusk and Dawn is the "only" thing standing against some bad guy. He must be P. bad


----------



## Conker (Mar 24, 2015)

I tend to stay away from YA books, but congrats on finishing a novel.


----------



## FieroWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

Conker:
That's okay. Everyone has their own tastes in books, but thank you for the congrats!​


----------



## ZyyreWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

Was there any inspiration you took from when writing? or just general creativity?


----------



## FieroWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

ZyyreWolf said:


> Was there any inspiration you took from when writing? or just general creativity?


Hi Zyyre,
Thank you for asking! There were a _lot _of things that inspired Heir of Darkness. In fact, I could write you a solid two pages on the sources of inspiration and themes of Lahkia without much of a pause. Since I know that you don't exactly want to read a life-story, I'll answer it as concisely as possible . In sum: life experiences, a spiritual connection to wolves, and a particular dream provided the appropriate sparks. I apologize if that's a bit cliche, but the alternative is a literary analysis.


----------



## ZyyreWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

FieroWolf said:


> Hi Zyyre,
> Thank you for asking! There were a _lot _of things that inspired Heir of Darkness. In fact, I could write you a solid two pages on the sources of inspiration and themes of Lahkia without much of a pause. Since I know that you don't exactly want to read a life-story, I'll answer it as concisely as possible . In sum: life experiences, a spiritual connection to wolves, and a particular dream provided the appropriate sparks. I apologize if that's a bit cliche, but the alternative is a literary analysis.



Hey, thanks for the reply. As somewhat of a writer I often ask other authors their sources of inspiration. I find it fascinating, that some of the simplest things could inspire a whole novel or even a series for some authors. More importantly I get inspired by other authors works and use of figurative and literal meanings that shape authors so that you can tell who wrote a piece just by the way it was written. Literature is one great art that can literally shape a generation, but ever so slightly I feel like it is getting lost.


----------



## FieroWolf (Mar 25, 2015)

ZyyreWolf said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply. As somewhat of a writer I often ask other authors their sources of inspiration. I find it fascinating, that some of the simplest things could inspire a whole novel or even a series for some authors. More importantly I get inspired by other authors works and use of figurative and literal meanings that shape authors so that you can tell who wrote a piece just by the way it was written. Literature is one great art that can literally shape a generation, but ever so slightly I feel like it is getting lost.



 What is it that you write, Zyyre? Asking other authors is a wonderful way to find inspiration! Perhaps it's strange, but I felt spurred to write by reading about writing. I read articles about techniques, common plot pitfalls, and character development. (Two of my favorite books are: Plot vs Character by Jeff Gerke and  The Complete Handbook of Novel Writing: Everything You Need to Know about Creating & Selling Your Work by the editors of the Readers Digest.)  I also used National Novel Writing Month to give me a kick in the pants when I found myself experiencing writer's block. Only instead of writing a novel, I'd set out to get to a certain chapter or scene.
   The writing voice, as you mentioned above, it so interesting. 
   Can you imagine, for example, Dr. Seuss writing a horror story? What about Charles Dickens writing Twilight fan-fiction? Although not impossible, their natural inclinations, personalities, and talents would not be well suited for those genres. I believe this is a mistake that many writers and readers make. Some readers might hate what happens to be popular in society. After repeated exposure to books of similar styles, they conclude they do not like to read. I often wonder, however, what would happen if they were exposed to less popular styles or content. Would they still be reluctant? Generally, it isn't about the book. Simply, the book was not a good fit (this is assuming the book is free from errors and the plot makes sense). Some writers do this in that they try to force a style or technique on themselves because they think that's "how it should be". We all do our best when we allow ourselves to beâ€¦well, ourselves.  
  I agree that our society isn't valuing literature as it once did. However, the art of the story is one of the essentials of what it means to be human. In time, I imagine we will return to greater appreciation for literature.


----------



## ZyyreWolf (Mar 26, 2015)

FieroWolf said:


> What is it that you write, Zyyre?


Like I said I am somewhat of a writer, mainly I write a personal private blog that I use to express my thoughts and actually put them down on to paper. That is a skill I have always lacked when writing. In the past when I was maybe 13 or 14 I used to just write short stories all the time about basically anything that popped up in my head at the time, when I look back on these stories the plots characters basically everything was not going towards that central purpose I initially intended to write about, again with my ADHD head I sidetrack form the plot more than anything or never really develop my ideas.



FieroWolf said:


> The writing voice, as you mentioned above, it so interesting.
> Can you imagine, for example, Dr. Seuss writing a horror story? What about Charles Dickens writing Twilight fan-fiction? Although not impossible, their natural inclinations, personalities, and talents would not be well suited for those genres. I believe this is a mistake that many writers and readers make. Some readers might hate what happens to be popular in society. After repeated exposure to books of similar styles, they conclude they do not like to read. I often wonder, however, what would happen if they were exposed to less popular styles or content. Would they still be reluctant? Generally, it isn't about the book. Simply, the book was not a good fit (this is assuming the book is free from errors and the plot makes sense). Some writers do this in that they try to force a style or technique on themselves because they think that's "how it should be". We all do our best when we allow ourselves to beâ€¦well, ourselves.



Have you ever read the book "How to read literature like a professor"? I had to read it for school and personally it made a worlds of difference to me after reading it. Like you said each author has it's own voice and personality that you can see and tell. In "how to read lit." it talks about each motives and personalities each author has and the more experience you have with an author the more you will understand work.

Anyways, I personally like books that I can really connect with the characters and the environment or situation then have found their-self in. After finishing a book if the main character is still living, if I feel like I am still imagining about the characters life afterwords the author does a fantastic job of creating that character. If I can relate this back to anything it would be the short story by Margaret Atwood called "Happy Endings" In which she argues that the only true ending is when the character dies. Yes you may finish a plot, but the story never ends until death. "Happy Endings" is a great little story if you have the time check it out.

FieroWolf, you seem pretty cool hit me up on skype sometime (if you want)


----------



## FieroWolf (Mar 28, 2015)

Sure, Zyyrewolf. I won't be available on Skype very often, but I'll add you sometime soon. 
    You may benefit from the novel-writing method I used: I would write a particular scene I was looking forward to, and then I would switch to another scene. Later, I assembled my pieces and I worked to smooth the transitions and remove inconsistencies. It can be hard to focus on writing scenes when you find yourself eager to write something else that will happen later. You mentioned that you write in a private blog. To be honest, that is an excellent exercise. Any time you can flex that mental muscle (writing), you're growing!
   I haven't read the book you mentioned. I can see how understanding an author's background can help you to interpret their work. In fact, we often used this process during my literature courses in college. Writers tend to reveal more about themselves than they intend to . In my opinion, the ideal character is as you have described. Characters _should _be emotionally realistic and worth our sympathy--especially the main character. If, as a reader, I don't find the main character(s) relatable, then I generally have little to no interest.
   I'll take up your suggestion on reading Happy Endings. However, it will have to wait until after April 4th! I have a few last minute details to wrap up before publishing day . One of the reasons I am so drawn to writing is for something you just mentioned: that although you may finish a plot, the story never ends. In the same way, an author's words can live on long after they pass. I hope that my words may live on, that I can always continue to encourage those who don't believe in themselves, who struggle to press on when life seems impossibly tough. Anyway, that's enough philosophical talk for one night! I will contact you in a few days via Skype!


----------

